# [Solved] Anyone with a PCI Linksys WMP11?

## FcukThisGame

I've got the Linksys PCI wireless B card, and I was wondering if anyone has this working in their gentoo box. I'm not sure what drivers/packages to use for them, considering that most of the wireless packages (eg. ndiswrapper, wpa_supplicant, madwifi) are masked by the amd64 keyword...? I heard from the guy I got the card from that he had to pay for a driver once (this was back in mid 2004...) I think it was the 2004.3 livecd that I was able to configure the card with iwconfig/net-setup. I don't know what I really need to do as it's been automatically configured on mandrake, etc.

Thanks.

EDIT: B card, G router, my mistake.

----------

## Adrien

Hi!   :Smile: 

First of all, please give us the output of:

```
# lspci
```

----------

## FcukThisGame

$ lspci

bash: lspci: command not found

EDIT: Stupid me, it's merging right now.

----------

## Adrien

 *FcukThisGame wrote:*   

> $ lspci
> 
> bash: lspci: command not found

 

As root. Sorry I forgot!   :Razz: 

----------

## FcukThisGame

I'm pretty sure I was; anyways, i re-emerged it and here we go.

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:09.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

```

note the line  *Quote:*   

> 00:09.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)

 .

That's just a module I need to load for it to recognize, right?

----------

## Adrien

 *FcukThisGame wrote:*   

> That's just a module I need to load for it to recognize, right?

 

Only if you put it as a module into your kernel.

try this:

```
# zgrep HOSTAP /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_HOSTAP=m
```

If you get the same output as I do, just:

```
# modprobe hostap
```

Otherwise, include it into your kernel.   :Wink: 

----------

## FcukThisGame

better yet...can somebody explain to me how to search for a module to load. (eg. my "00:09.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01) ")

I remember that a guy helped me with my wired NIC went into my kernel listing for the device and did something to find the module and load it with modprobe.

----------

## FcukThisGame

```
# zgrep HOSTAP /proc/config.gz

# CONFIG_HOSTAP=m

# modprobe hostap

FATAL: Module hostap not found.
```

? Unfourtunately, I don't know enough about linux kernel/modules to be able to do this intelligently myself.

----------

## Adrien

 *FcukThisGame wrote:*   

> better yet...can somebody explain to me how to search for a module to load. (eg. my "00:09.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01) ")
> 
> I remember that a guy helped me with my wired NIC went into my kernel listing for the device and did something to find the module and load it with modprobe.

 

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig
```

in menuconfig , type: [Alt]+[/] and then: HOSTAP

----------

## FcukThisGame

ya-harg. that was it... *checking*

EDIT: No matches found. And BTW, ALT + / quits.Jjust / searches.

?

----------

## Adrien

Ok.

```
Device Drivers --->

      Network device support --->

             Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) --->

                      <*> IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)
```

Enjoy!

----------

## FcukThisGame

okay, found something close enough (eg Prism 2.5 chipset blahblah [EXPERIMENTAL])

note that I'm running 2005.1-r1 amd64 2.6.12-gentoo-r10.

so I need to run: 

```
# make && make modules_install

# cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/<kernel-version>
```

Right?

----------

## Adrien

 *FcukThisGame wrote:*   

> okay, found something close enough (eg Prism 2.5 chipset blahblah [EXPERIMENTAL])
> 
> note that I'm running 2005.1-r1 amd64 2.6.12-gentoo-r10.
> 
> so I need to run: 
> ...

 

Yes and:

```
# cp System.map /boot/System.map-<kernel-version>

# cp .config /boot/config-<kernel-version>
```

And you must have /boot mounted before these.

----------

## FcukThisGame

okay. Couldn't I assume that /boot is mounted?

----------

## FcukThisGame

now, as a typical n00bish question, I can take out the obviously unnecessary modules from my kernel (eg xfs, reieserfs, bluetooth) and recompile and that'll shorten boot time?

Other thought: when I first compiled my kernel, it was compiled with genkernel; so can I just rename it so that I don't have to change all my grub lines and whatnot?

----------

## Adrien

 *FcukThisGame wrote:*   

> now, as a typical n00bish question, I can take out the obviously unnecessary modules from my kernel (eg xfs, reieserfs, bluetooth) and recompile and that'll shorten boot time?

 

great idea!   :Wink: 

 *FcukThisGame wrote:*   

> Other thought: when I first compiled my kernel, it was compiled with genkernel; so can I just rename it so that I don't have to change all my grub lines and whatnot?

 

Of course, you can, and it's better not to use genkernel, so rename it in grub.conf, with the appropriate name of course, and it should be fine.

----------

## FcukThisGame

more on the subject of n00bish questions, what should I name it? just leave it as is and update grub?

EDIT: more noobish question: does my kernel version change/how can I check what my kernel version is?

----------

## FcukThisGame

self panic:

all I've done so far is the 'make && make modules_install', and it's currently running. I've been cleaning out crap that I'm 99% sure that I won't need. I think it'd be beneficial to tarball/back up my current kernel in case of a 'murphy's law' incident (aka kernel panic...) 

Can/Should/How do I go about that?

----------

## Adrien

 *FcukThisGame wrote:*   

> more on the subject of n00bish questions, what should I name it? just leave it as is and update grub?
> 
> EDIT: more noobish question: does my kernel version change/how can I check what my kernel version is?

 

Just name it the name you named it when you made the copy : cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/<kernel-version>

Your kernel version doesn't change unless you emerge a new kernel version, create a symlink and compile the new kernel. There's a lot about it in Gentoo docs.

This command give you a few informations about your system:

```
# uname -a 
```

----------

## Adrien

 *FcukThisGame wrote:*   

> self panic:
> 
> all I've done so far is the 'make && make modules_install', and it's currently running. I've been cleaning out crap that I'm 99% sure that I won't need. I think it'd be beneficial to tarball/back up my current kernel in case of a 'murphy's law' incident (aka kernel panic...) 
> 
> Can/Should/How do I go about that?

 

Don't tar the kernel, simply backup your.config after saving in menuconfig. Later you can use this.config with any kernel.

```
# cp .config /boot/config-<kernel-version>
```

But if you have other questions about kernel, you should post to kernel & hardware forum.   :Wink: 

----------

## FcukThisGame

Okay. So from what I have here, the make && make modules_install is done. I still gone to the next step because I want to tar it, more below. the last line of the make operation shows 2.6.12-gentoo-r10, so my next command would be:

```
cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/2.6.12-gentoo-r10
```

I did notice with the x86_64 part, when I reconfigured all the stuff, I changed processor type from generic x86_64 to amd64 

Does that need to change to this?:

```
cp arch/amd64/boot/bzImage /boot/2.6.12-gentoo-r10
```

?

Also, as I said, I'd like to back up my kernel just in case. that could be best done by tarballing my whole /boot partition, right? ....I don't really know the correct opts for something like that...?

EDIT: too late for saving the config file, i accidentally overwrote it... I guess I'll post about tarballing in kernel/hardware. In this situation, though, my /boot has not been changed at all from the original genkernel setup, right?

----------

## Adrien

 *FcukThisGame wrote:*   

> Also, as I said, I'd like to back up my kernel just in case. that could be best done by tarballing my whole /boot partition, right?

 

Yes, you can do that too.

```
# cd /root

# tar -cvjpf boot.tar.bz2 /boot
```

----------

## FcukThisGame

Never mind with the kernel. A guy pointed out to me in the hardware/kernel forum that I don't even have to delete my old kernel yet. 

I'll be back in five after I fix this to ask about drivers and whatnot.

THANKS a TON for everything so far.

back in five.

----------

## Pithlit

Just a word of advice: either change the thread title or fix your first post - wmp11 is NOT a 802.11G card! It's a B class.

----------

## FcukThisGame

Okay, I edited my original post; thank you for clearing that up. This thread's gotten WAY off topic...I'll repost later if this thread doesn't cover what I need.

Thanks to everyone for all the help.

----------

